# G-Online v3-IT SHOULD SAY IF GAME HAS AN UPDATE!



## boblen (Jun 24, 2007)

I personally think that G3-Online should say if a Wii game has the firmware update in it!












This is probally in the wrong section... but i just want to point it out


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 24, 2007)

There's a special section of the forum for things like this...
*GBAtemp Forum > GBAtemp Discussions > Site discussions, suggestions & forum help > gOnline Discussions*

- Sam

*Edit:* Yup, it's been moved for you


----------

